# Increase ur youtube , metacafe buffering speed



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 25, 2009)

*increase ur youtube,metacafe buffering speed
wid this procedure
u can increase the buffering speed of uploaded vids
try it


steps

1.start
2.run
3.type--system.ini

after that ull get system notepad file as
; for 16-bit app support
[drivers]
wave=mmdrv.dll
timer=timer.drv
[mci]
[driver32]
[386enh]
woafont=dosapp.FON
EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80WOA.FON
EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40WOA.FON
CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80WOA.FON
CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40WOA.FON



jus below this copy
this-------------->
page buffer=1000000Tbps
load=1000000Tbps
download=1000000Tbps
save=1000000Tbps
back=1000000Tbps
search=1000000Tbps
sound=1000000Tbps
webcam=1000000Tbps
voice=1000000Tbps
faxmodemfast=1000000Tbps
update=1000000Tbps



so totally it will look as
; for 16-bit app support
[drivers]
wave=mmdrv.dll
timer=timer.drv
[mci]
[driver32]
[386enh]
woafont=dosapp.FON
EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80WOA.FON
EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40WOA.FON
CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80WOA.FON
CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40WOA.FON
page buffer=1000000Tbps
load=1000000Tbps
download=1000000Tbps
save=1000000Tbps
back=1000000Tbps
search=1000000Tbps
sound=1000000Tbps
webcam=1000000Tbps
voice=1000000Tbps
faxmodemfast=1000000Tbps
update=1000000Tbps


save the notepad file
nd reboot ur system **lh6.google.com/fenil.rulez/SCKffqghQwI/AAAAAAAAAF8/OF26gKUCd_U/1.gif this tricks suppose to work..give feedbacks


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 26, 2009)

This is all over the interwebz, but no guarantee it will work. I dont think it will. Did you try it before posting?


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jan 26, 2009)

no use... doesnt make any difference...


----------

